# Do you openly show and discuss yor preps?



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you openly show and discuss your preps or do you keep your stores a secret?


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I share with people I trust or fellow preppers.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I pretty much keep mum on it, and I tell my kids to do the same.

Here's why; A long time ago I worked for Brinks. I started as a driver and quickly wound up in management. The number one rule? Do not discuss what we do, how we do it or anything about our operations with anyone other than your wife. And if you do, tell her to keep her mouth shut. 

Reason? You may tell a friend, and that friend, though they may not be a threat at all, may innocently tell someone "hey, I have a friend who works for an armored car company. It's unbelievable what they do. Let me tell you about it...". That person then tell's someone and so on, until eventually, someone may use that information to obtain things that don't belong to them. It has happened.

I have firearms. And my children have been told, you don't discuss it, for the very same reason. If a criminal, or someone looking to do bad things, want's a gun, or, your preps, it's not wise to let them know you have it. You make yourself an unnecessary target. 

So I am very careful in who I let know what I have. And even then, unless they are a trusted friend or family member, I don't let them know everything. My neighbor recently identified to me that he and his wife are prepping. I had my suspicions, but they confirmed it a couple weeks ago. I now know what weapons he has, what preps he has and doesn't have and on and on. He knows very little of what I have, mostly general references. If I were any other person, his house would be first and he wouldn't have any of it for long. 

On the flip side, several of my neighbors and I are beginning to "gel". We have had a recent rash of thefts in our neighborhood, 5 families on our block are now prepping, and the mower I wound up with that I was going to convert to a generator, found it's owner. I'm fixing it for her too! It was stolen out of her fenced back yard three houses down. She said she had no idea it was even gone until this week (between my house and the alley, it's been over two months). So now, we've got our own un-official block watch going and one of our "suspects" (a tweeker) got nabbed last night right on the steps leading into my yard and hauled to jail on a felony warrant.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Member's of our group.
I show little bits and peaces as away of getting others thinking but No one sees it all or where it is


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I share with close family.
Me, Myself and I.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I may disclose that I'm a bit of a prepper, but only to a minimal extent. Trust no one


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I pretty much keep mum on it, and I tell my kids to do the same.
> 
> Here's why; A long time ago I worked for Brinks. I started as a driver and quickly wound up in management. The number one rule? Do not discuss what we do, how we do it or anything about our operations with anyone other than your wife. And if you do, tell her to keep her mouth shut.
> 
> ...


I worked doing the same thing many years ago. I left it to go work for GSA and never looked back. I still think it was one the most dangerous jobs I have worked. It seemed like we were getting scoped all the time and it was just a matter of time before someone got the nerve to try.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I worked doing the same thing many years ago. I left it to go work for GSA and never looked back. I still think it was one the most dangerous jobs I have worked. It seemed like we were getting scoped all the time and it was just a matter of time before someone got the nerve to try.


Meangreen, you and I are so much alike it's scary. I left Brinks to work on the GSA Protection Contract. Spooookyyyy...:grin:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll openly discuss ANY subject. Even happily go over some good and bad equipment experiences / purchases.

But what my actual plan is... HE## NO! It would only create life threatening competition from others to do the same thing if S ever did HTF! Sorry, *NO* benefit in sharing.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I've shared with the kids to a point and they know they are welcome but do NOT come empty handed. I doubt they will ever actually make the move if things go bad as they will all probably wait to long and not be able to do it when the time comes. They live in northwest Indiana and it's not the place to be if things go south, to close to chicago and gary, Indiana. No way in hell will I try to go up there and get anyone if they wait to long to make the move.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I had to look up "tweeker", had no idea. 
My problem is I have some family members who know we prep but we don't discuss it with them. They make no preps for themselves thinking we are a bit off kilter and you just know when the stuff happens they will the first ones calling, or knocking as it may be.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It really is and I did the same thing because the money was better with GSA. I left there for Federal Law enforcement because the guys I was working with in GSA said, "You need to get a real job with a retirement and come back here after." So that is what I did.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I am almos to the point of not sharing what I do here.

There is no doubt our words are filtered through an algorithm.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No, I do not


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Most of my family and friends know I am pretty well armed but beyond that, that's all they know. Just the Wife and kid know the rest. We had a BBQ today at our house and the family came over, the topic of guns came up and I got the regular I am coming to your house because they know that I am armed. I honestly am taking into consideration of my preps that I will have family come to my house. I only have one Really close Friend out side of the Wife and Kid that knows but he lives over 700 miles away but he is more prepped than I am. I try to do my best keeping opsec.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

6 family members, only of which my wife knows where everything is as of this time. One of the family members is my Son in Law who appears to be on the way out, but he is my Granddaughter's father and quite useful.

We do have a young engineer at work who is an M/E and over the course of most of last year we have established we share the same mind set. He's a long way from "home" and I may expand our conversations in a general way.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I no longer share with family. I do share to a degree, with those in my plan.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

OPSEC. Period.

The people I work with (mostly liberals) know I have a few guns. Only because one of them wanted me to teach her to shoot. They know nothing else. And yeah, she really enjoyed it. 

A very good friend of mine knows pretty much what I have but he is doing the same thing. And we share. 

I am the only one left in my immediate family. My wife's family knows a little but not too much. My wife knows I will take care of her sisters the best I can. My wife also knows not to discuss this with anyone else.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

My immediate family members know just a little, and understand it as me being "odd", like they say I've always been (I think that's a huge compliment, personally). My family knows that I have supplies, and that I enjoy shooting guns. In any emergency, they know that I'm there to help them, my number one goal would be to take care of them. None of my friends or extended family (minus one like minded cousin) know.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Let's see. My wife knows, and one brother who is also a "prepper". That's it. OPSEC


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I try to keep the total number of guns a secret from my wife. Prepping cannot justify the count. Sometimes I give guns away to family just so I can have something new.

The gun safe is full of silver.

Am I the only one that never liked having a safe full of guns. I want them where I can see, feel and use.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think anything good can come from sharing information about your preps. Your good friend today, may be your enemy next year...you never know. Your family member may tell their friends, etc. 
I know if you had a setup like in the Movie "Blast from the Past" you would be tempted to show it off, but again nothing good would come from it.

Remember this:


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to tell friends and family when I started, it was just so empowering and exciting. 

Now, I don't say anything to anyone about it. I don't even discuss it with the wife, why bother. My job is to fix it and I'll do what I have to do to get it done.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

What are these "preps" of which you speak?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Hum how to put it I do not share preps with people in my vicinity or people that could become a threat to me. Although I make no effort to hide the fact I would be a very dangerous target.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I know the folks in the area and they know me. Both are qualified to an extent.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I pretty much don't care what I share online. Looters are part of my mid term food plan, come on over for lunch if you can find me. 

I don't say anything to the people I know offline, with 2 exceptions:

1... One of my Army buddies lives in the area and is a prepper, and he and I talk. I have met some of his friends and we talk.

2... My garbage guy, UPS guy, FedEx guy, and the mailman have all seen way too much. I do burn most of the "prepper" looking boxes, but there's not much I can do about the delivery guys schlepping 30 pound boxes of ammo all the time.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My sister and brother are preppers. Other than that, no one and I mean no one.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I pretty much don't care what I share online. Looters are part of my mid term food plan, come on over for lunch if you can find me.
> 
> I don't say anything to the people I know offline, with 2 exceptions:
> 
> ...


LMAO! My UPS, FEDEX, and postal carrier have all been met at the door being given the international quiet sign. Then all now know to just set any delivery behind the bush in the entry way and not ring the bell unless it takes a signature.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our kids and their spouses and children have been told that if they have to leave their homes for whatever reason they are welcome here. That does not mean we have told them anything about "prepping" or how it pertains to us. Just that if they need a place to come in case of hurricane, etc, they are always welcome.
Outside of family and a few selected individuals (plus neighbors) no one knows where we even live. Not even the people I've worked with for 20 + years, not the guys down at the VFW, no one.
Our property is fully fenced (took years of my labor and thousands of dollars for materials) and the perimeter gates stay shut and locked with chains and padlocks 24/7/365. Whether we are home or not. Only people with business being there are allowed in - farrier (that's the guy who tends to horse hooves), large animal veternarian, and the well/well pump guy. There are numerous NO TRESSPASSING and BEWARE OF DOG signs on the fences, gates etc.
UPS and FEDEX know to drop the packages over the gate. Same for the mail lady if it won't fit in our box.
I always wear a handgun when ever I'm outside the house and usually carry a shotgun.
We ARE friendly with our neighbors, but not even they can just come cruisin' in, and they have never been inside our house.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

What's interesting is that No One has selected "I tell anyone who listens". Yet all the people who go on "Doomsday Preppers", "Doomsday Bunker", etc, are doing just that.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If we tell anybody we're preppers/survivalists we might just as well put up a sign like this..










(actually this one is an old Cold War tourist attraction in England)
http://www.ringbell.co.uk/ukwmo/Page223.htm

PS- But if you do tell people about your stockpile and bunker, at least you'll make lots of new friends because they'll try to keep you sweet in the hope you'll let them in when it hits the fan..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I tell people that I try to be prepared for emergencies and that they should too but I don't use terms like "survivalist" or "prepper".

Nobody can see the "preps" when they visit our home and the guns are just that. Everyone knows that I participate in competition shooting events and it is just natural for me to have "some guns" for my sport.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor and I do not really make any concerted effort to hide what we are doing. Nor do make any effort to explain it. Folks come into our house and if they see our "pantry", they usually think we are just really smart buying large quantities of foodstuffs when they are on sale. If the see our gun room, mostly they think it is just a library since all of our guns are packed up cases. When our daughters see the 8 large bins in Mrs Inor's sewing room, they think it is just more of mom's "quilting crap". - It is actually medical supplies. When my in-laws saw the case of 12 brand new .50 cal ammo cans I bought, they assumed I was buying them for my workshop. They have all actually been put to use for their original purpose although in different calibers.

As I say, we generally do not "show it off", although we have shown a few of our prepper friends that we trust just so they know we are serious and they can count on us. People will draw their own conclusions and 99 times out of 100, the normalcy bias hides everything we are doing in plain sight.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As I have stated before, my neighbors know nothing about me, except that I come and go at all hours. I have even stopped "occasionally wearing camo". I walk my puppy outside, and do some yard maintanence, but have only spoken to the neighbors, politely, and never mentioned any prepping. I sometimes shoot the crossbow in the yard, but prefer not to. 
Now, as for co-workers, they have no idea of the extent of my preps, but they do know who to come to for decent priced ammunition...


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Select few.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I sometimes discuss my opinions and my stuff with like minded co-workers. But it isn't like I have an underground bunker complex I give guided tours of.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

split said:


> What's interesting is that No One has selected "I tell anyone who listens". Yet all the people who go on "Doomsday Preppers", "Doomsday Bunker", etc, are doing just that.


And being on this site doesn't ?

At least as far as "big brother" is concerned.

BTW: I believe in don't ask. don't tell.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually Doomsday Preppers have tried recruiting on this forum.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I trust nobody. And I have doubts about myself as well.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> And being on this site doesn't ?
> 
> At least as far as "big brother" is concerned.
> 
> BTW: I believe in don't ask. don't tell.


I am sure big brother has records of all our online purchases that are fed into some type of program to identify us. Everything you buy that is not available locally where you can pay cash creates an information trail, thats why I don't really worry about this forum and others. If you have ever purchased a gas mask, potassium iodide, amunition, or shelf stable food online you can be sure you are on a list somewhere.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

The only ones that really know what i do are my wife and my dogs (lol), I talk about it with my dad sometimes ,but he looses interest very quickly and I really don't talk about anything with my wife's side of the family(because they think I'm crazy when i use to). when I started out about 5 years ago I was trying to get her and my family to start prepping. And out of all the family members our two dads where the only ones that showed any interest.her dad completely forgot about it,but my dad talked my mom into starting a huge garden, I ended up giving my dad a 12g shotgun because he didn't have a firearm. I always hear the comment saying, oh...if anything happens I'm coming to your house. So when I started hearing people say that, that I didn't even tell about it, i stopped discussing it but only with the people I have plans with. I'm looking at adding more people to my group but its hard because people just don't care and the way society is today when there is no more food on the shelves they think someone else will take care of them.....
Sorry for the rant.
James


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Only my father knows i'm a preper (by accident I was at his house a couple weeks ago and stumbled over him being a pepper too!) in my immediate family. My Fiancé's family doesn't know either but judging that they get nervous when I CC, OMG is that a G.U.N. ??!?!?!? (my Fiancé feels safer) I don't think they would care either way. They are crazy Dems and some even whole hearted Liberals.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My family and a few close friends know. We even have a secondary location here on the ranch many miles away that is an old log home and camp from the 1800's that is still in great shape. It is about the most desolate place I have ever seen. It is even on a creek. There is a natural gas line in the ground out there and feeds the few cabins that are there. Back in the day, they used to bring cows from the Missouri river here in Montana and that was the camp where they stopped along the way. 

It is still in good shape too. We go out there and work on things when we see them going bad so it doesn't get out of hand. It would probably hold 30-40 people comfortably....


----------

